

Ask YC: Google Vs. Yahoo for traffic - smakz

I've got about 3 web sites going which I actively advertise for and am noticing a consistent trend.<p>1. For organic traffic - while most of the raw traffic of my site comes from Google, Yahoo has a noticeably lower bounce rate and higher daily conversion rate.<p>2. For advertising traffic, Yahoo's advertising engine delivers noticeably higher quality leads then Ad words (although, again, less of them).<p>So I'm extending the question out to the community - who treats you better in terms of both organic and advertising ROI? Yahoo or Google? In terms of both quality and volume?
======
answerly
Same experience here- Yahoo generates higher quality users in both paid and
organic search, but Google's volume is significantly higher. The volume gap
seems even greater (in Google's favor) in organic search.

